# Bit worried



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I went away on thursday and came back today, and on thursday all three mice seemed fine and their poop seemed the norm; firm, dark and small.

I came back today and its lighter and not really firm, and at least two of the three seem to have it.

Could this just be them adjusting to different food from the pet shop (then again, the mix I bought from the pet shop is most likely what they were given in the shop) or should I be quite worried? They all still seem fine and are acting the same, just pooping more :/

Anyone?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like stress poop to me. Stress causes the digestive tract to speed up so the food is not all processed, and it looks kind of amber of yellow in color and a bit more moist that normal poops. It should go away on it's own, I'd ten to think.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay, thank you Moustress


----------

